# Spanish lures



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$30 shipped, paypal preferred.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$25 shipped. $2 each!!! Free shipping !


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I am interested. Can you add a little on weights and sizes for these lots? Are these new?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Small ones are 3/4oz. 3-1.6oz and 1-2oz. Mostly new. Just been in the tackle box awhile


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

how many 1.5oz , 2 oz, or so do you have? The lighter weights i cant use... Thanks


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

If one of the gents you're talking to above doesn't want these I'll take them for $25 PP.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Reelkingin: I have plenty of 1.6-2oz lures. I will put another lot up for sale this evening.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Sold to breaktime!!!


----------

